# Reliant ammo?



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just reading on another forum about the brand reliant ammo. Has anyone had any experience with this? The price is very right and they guarantee their ammo by saying that if a round fails to fire, they credit you a new box. I ordered two boxes of .40s&w so I'll report back after my next trip to the range. Cheers.


----------

